# Minn Kota Riptide problems



## oldenred (Feb 14, 2010)

I was out puttin around on the Savannah river today went a couple of miles down stream then about a mile or so going back against the current the motor started to cut in and out. Left me in a bind. I was able to make it into a creek and sit for an hour then decided to make another run and was able to get back to the boat launch. Anyone know what the problem might be??? The battery connections were good I know that much. Dang near got capsized when it kicked out the first time went strait into a tree, paddlin was no good cause the current was so strong! Last trip to that river, at least till I get some gas on board.


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 15, 2010)

i'd say it's electrical.


----------



## stev (Feb 15, 2010)

wiggle your connection where the wires go to the bottom of the head unit itself.Id say electrical.Seen it happen many a times .


----------



## oldenred (Feb 15, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> i'd say it's electrical.



ya think???   i would have never thought that, anyone have this problem and how did they fix it!  and i might be  but that's ok!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 15, 2010)

I had an issue with mine relative to the remote and I sent Minn Kota an message through the website. A tech responded the next day with his direct phone number and he talked me right through the repair.

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/service/contact.aspx


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 15, 2010)

also check your overload if you have one. could be heating up and opening .


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 15, 2010)

I keep lots of extra remote batteries on my boat. Once the battery starts to go that motor does all sorts of strange things. 1st sign of trouble I change the battery and that has fixed 100% of my issue. One time I even switched out the old battery and nothing. It was still acting strange. I tested that brand new battery and it only had a bout 75% of the juice it should have. That's why I always travel with 3 or 4 spare batteries on the boat now. 

Now if it not a remote issue then look at your main battery cables and check their voltage before it enters the TM's plug. Them i would check the plugs connections. Also there is a side panel on the motor that sometimes gets a little corrosion on it and needs cleaned off. Just make sure you unhook the main power before you start cleaning.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 15, 2010)

this motor is less than 4 months old and does not have a remote... probably gonna take it apart and give it a look.... contact minn kota if i can't figure it out


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 16, 2010)

if its 4months, i'd talk to them first....you can always break it later.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the Riptides now carry a 2 year warranty.  If it's only 4 months old don't even think about opening it up.  Send it to the local repair center on MinnKota's dime.


----------



## sentrysam (Feb 17, 2010)

*authorized repair*



Cricket Chunker said:


> I think the Riptides now carry a 2 year warranty.  If it's only 4 months old don't even think about opening it up.  Send it to the local repair center on MinnKota's dime.



Bulloch Marine in Statesboro is the closest place Luke,I found them pleasent to deal with ,been up there twice,didn't cost me nuttin cept the gas to get there.Number is 912-839=3289, ask for Ricky Turner..he's got his ducks in a row on the Minkottas.....ss


----------



## sentrysam (Feb 17, 2010)

*correctamundo*



Cricket Chunker said:


> I think the Riptides now carry a 2 year warranty.  If it's only 4 months old don't even think about opening it up.  Send it to the local repair center on MinnKota's dime.



you're right on


----------

